# Which brand(s) for cotton/muslin backgrounds?



## LDS (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a cotton/muslin background, starting with gray one. I had no issue to find good paper backgrounds (Superior, but unluckily that supplier sells only the paper ones). I've see what looks some cheap Chinese stuff on Amazon, but I'm looking for something better - which other brands should I look at for a decent quality cotton/muslin background?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2016)

I have several muslin backdrops from Backdrop Alley (purchased at B&H), they're well made.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a couple Westcotts.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 22, 2016)

The last product photoshoot that I did was with a bedsheet as a background.... It was very close to the corporate colours


----------



## chauncey (Aug 24, 2016)

JoAnne's Fabrics.


----------



## Kristofgss (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been using stuff from lastolite. Not very cheap, but very durable and keeps their shape much better than the cheap ohnes from amazon, which often let pass too much light.


----------

